
New Quantum Cats game launches to build better understanding of quantum concepts - musgravepeter
http://www.quantumcats.ca/
======
Filligree
I was hoping to see a useful teaching game, but no, it's just an Angry Birds
clone with a few QM-inspired gimmicks.

Don't come here hoping to learn something about quantum mechanics.

------
aaronkrolik
Funny to see a blackberry app in the works. Makes sense since RIM is based in
Waterloo ON

~~~
musgravepeter
Also Mike L (BB founder) funded the Institute that did this work

